# Bauhn AT-HK97 Rooting Android 4.2.2 to get full int storage.



## blue-boy (Apr 17, 2008)

The device is some three years old but still quite useable. I did not notice it only used one gig of 16 gig internal storage 'til one year after I purchased it. I did not clear data before downloading app updates and they would not install due to insufficient space. Checking the web, I found people had solved the problem with a firmware update. I obtained an update and instructions but needed to root the device. After some research I chose King Root which enabled me to move the .IMG file with the update to root.

However, when rebooting to install the update, the r/w of root changed to r/o and caused an error.

I suspect Kingroot was the culprit which subsequently deleted .IMG files from root on each reboot.
I reset to factory data and was able to disable Kingroot but not uninstall it. I need a rooting method to allow processing of the .IMG file. Can anyone please help?


----------



## blue-boy (Apr 17, 2008)

I guess people have moved on to later versions of Android. All I need is a generic method to root 4.2.2 that will not take over my tablet. I hope that upgrading will enable me to remove Kingroot. There are methods on the web but they seem to replace it with similar monsters. Please! Anyone?


----------

